# Singapore cubers?



## chue.hsien (Oct 28, 2007)

are there any cubers in singapore? the only cubers i know now are those from my school...


----------



## FU (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah but i started like a month and a half ago so im still very far from you. there are quite a handful of cubers in my school as well but most of them use basic LBL method


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 29, 2007)

how old and wad school are u from?


----------



## joelwong (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm a singapore cuber


----------



## no1337cube (Aug 10, 2010)

...nice bump...
PS: imfrom SG.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 10, 2010)

just curious. what is "Senior Member"


----------

